

See what competitors are doing: screenshot archive of home and landing pages - yarone
http://www.yarone.com/2011/04/screenshot-archive-of-home-pages-and.html

======
petercooper
It's a good idea. I've been doing it for several years and have about 3500
screenshots now. Not just homepages, though, but often blog post layouts, sign
up boxes and similar interface elements. It's a huge asset to me and I can
narrow in on ideas very quickly for future use.

I've been asked to share it many times but I fear there might be some
'personal info' in it and I'd have to trawl through to clean it up. Since I
probably couldn't legally sell 1000s of screenshots of other people's sites,
it hasn't been a priority, though I guess I could take donations or something.

~~~
yarone
Interesting. To understand better: do you use these screenshots mostly to help
you remember great design elements (collection of good stuff) OR do you use
these screenshots to keep track of what your competitors are doing?

~~~
petercooper
Both. I hadn't really thought about this before and had previously thought of
it as a repository of "good" stuff but.. there's plenty of not-so-good stuff
that's in there merely because it's by a competitor or someone else related to
my space.

